# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Defender поддержит финал «Студента года»

## Fistashki CIS

Компания Defender, один из лидеров рынка периферии и аксессуаров для персональных компьютеров, поддержит финал конкурса «Студент года», который пройдет 22 ноября в  Командно-инженерном институте Министерства по чрезвычайным ситуациям Республики Беларусь. Самый яркий конкурс года среди молодежи, где талант, творчество и молодость подарят всем нам незабываемые впечатления, Defender поддерживает впервые.

За первое место в финале конкурса будут сражаться восемь лучших студентов, которые уже одержали победу в областных отборочных турах. Молодым людям придется сражаться в творческих, спортивных и интеллектуальных баталиях. В этом году для получения звания «Студента года» необходимо набрать максимальное количество баллов по таким конкурсным испытаниям как «Портфолио», «Визитная карточка», «Конкурс ораторского мастерства», «Конкурс защиты проектов», «Спортивный МИКС», «Творческий конкурс». 

Помимо главного звания, каждый участник республиканского финала может выиграть в номинации «Студент года ONLINE». Победителя в данной категории определят зрители, голосуя за авторские юмористические видеоролики конкурсантов на тему «Я – студент». Голосование организовано на канале YouTube («Студент года 2013, Финал») до 13:00 22 ноября.
Компания ценит свежие идеи и решения от поколения, за которым будущее нашей страны. Всем участникам конкурса достанется стильный и компактный беспроводной комплект Defender Domino 825 Nano, который станет отличным подарком для студентов.  Он состоит из клавиатуры с плоскими разделенными клавишами и мини-мыши с практически бесшумным кликом. Изготовленный из черного пластика с активным использованием глянца, данный комплект удачно впишется в любой интерьер.

Клавиатура отличается ультраплоскими разделенными клавишами с высотой всего 2 мм с увеличенной площадью, за счет чего повышается точность печати. Кроме основных кнопок, устройство оснащено 14 горячими клавишами для быстрого доступа к офисным мультимедийным приложениям. Мышь, в свою очередь, интересна наличием кнопки смены разрешения (800/1600 dpi), позволяющей настраивать скорость движения курсора одним нажатием. Манипулятор имеет эргономичную форму, удлиненную под указательным пальцем, и характеризуется бесшумным нажатием и хорошей тактильной отдачей. Стоит отметить, что в Defender Domino 825 Nano применена многоуровневая система экономии энергии, позволяющая набору работать дольше без замены элементов питания. Радиус действия данного беспроводного комплекта составляет 10 м, что обеспечивает большую свободу действий при работе с компьютером. Данный комплект станет верным помощником в написании рефератов, курсовых и дипломных работ.

----------

